# Burying embryo in houseplant?



## coldinaugust (Feb 29, 2012)

I recently miscarried at 8 1/2 weeks, and saved the embryo for testing. Unfortunately, they said they couldn't do any, and now we're trying to figure out what to do with him or her. Since we don't have our own land, we were thinking of burying him or her in the pot of a large houseplant. Is that...possible? Will it compost like any other organic material into the soil and nourishment of that plant?

FWIW, I'm not asking if it's "weird"; I'm sure everyone has their own opinions on that. I'm just wondering if it will compost properly, or if it will rot or something horrible.

And has anyone else done this?


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

I've never done it but I'm thinking about doing it. We're a ways off from buying our own house as well so really, I don't see any other options. I will not throw what's physically left of my baby in the garbage or flush it or whatever. I've also got the placenta from my DS1 that I need to figure out if something like this will work for also.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

FWIW I wouldn't think it would rot or anything like that as long as it's planted properly.


----------



## coldinaugust (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks. We'll try to bury him/her as deeply as possible. We just ordered a "ponytail palm" from Lowes. They're apparently fairly easy to care for (unlike a baby), but take about 20 years to grow to about 6 feet like a child might. And they're non-toxic to cats, a main consideration for us.


----------

